# Update: Hornets match Eric Gordon's 4-yr/$58M MAX offer sheet from PHX



## Dissonance

> The Suns have $23 million in salary-cap space but are trying to retain space for other pursuits, which appears to include a large offer to restricted free agent Eric Gordon. New Orleans traded Emeka Okafor and Trevor Ariza this week to create more salary-cap space, and new owner Tom Benson is expected to want to match an offer for the shooting guard. Gordon could command at least $12 million annually.


 http://www.azcentral.com/sports/sun...pheonix-suns-nears-its-end.html#ixzz1zIA4arSt


----------



## Maravilla

*Re: Suns to pursue Eric Gordon*

Better be careful... I wouldn't go much further than 12 for Gordon. If we do that hopefully we move Warrick or Childress. Or both.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns to pursue Eric Gordon*

I'm not too high on EG as others are but shows me something. We'd definitely need to raise the price up if they really want him, so NO don't match. But I do think we'd need to make another move so we'd have to do something else. 

I think Chill is getting amnestied.



All in all, probably a long shot.


----------



## Maravilla

*Re: Suns to pursue Eric Gordon*

Yeah I don't think it is the end of the world if we don't get Gordon.

Great teams aren't built through FA, and with our luck Gordon my sway Nash into coming back and we win 41 games next year.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns to pursue Eric Gordon*

We got a visit.



> Chris Broussard ‏@Chris_Broussard
> 
> Eric Gordon will visit Indiana Sunday, Houston Monday & Phoenix Tuesday. He will also meet with Portland & perhaps Charlotte & Dallas.


----------



## TucsonClip

*Re: Suns to pursue Eric Gordon*

Gordon wants the max...


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns to pursue Eric Gordon*

I know. New MAX is 4-yr/$58M Starting at 12.9M I believe. 


If the team wants him, they have the money to spend. I'll take the Suns just actually doing something for once.


----------



## Maravilla

*Re: Suns to pursue Eric Gordon*

I would be OK with this and letting Nash go away... while looking to move our other dead weight.


----------



## Luke

*Re: Suns to pursue Eric Gordon*

It's always good to lock up a future all star wing while you can, and considering the Suns' position I would definitely look to sign him even if it mean overpaying a little. Gotta start the rebuild somewhere.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Eric Gordon signs 4-yr/$58M MAX offer sheet from PHX*

Sounds like NO will match though.




> Restricted free agent Eric Gordon, a stellar shooting guard, committed to signing a maximum-level offer sheet with the Suns Tuesday night.
> 
> The Suns can sign Gordon to the offer sheet on July 11. New Orleans would then have three days to match the offer and retain him and are expected to do so.
> 
> "After visiting the Suns, the impression the organization made on me was incredible," Gordon said in a prepared statement. "Mr. Sarver, Lon Babby, Lance Blanks, the front office staff and Coach Gentry run a first-class organization, and I strongly feel they are the right franchise for me. Phoenix is just where my heart is now."
> 
> A maximum contract was expected to be worth $58 million over four years for Gordon, who is 23.


 http://www.azcentral.com/sports/sun...nt-eric-gordon-offer-sheet.html#ixzz1zceOO4Yt


----------



## l0st1

It boils down to how badly Gordon wants out. If we can force his way out and we can get some sort of sign and trade that would be great but we are at their mercy. They don't have to deal with us. I would love to see Gordon and dragic as our starting backcourt. And I'm not even high on Gordon. I'm just excited to see our team doing something for once


----------



## Luke

*Re: Update: Eric Gordon to sign 4-yr/$58M MAX offer sheet from PHX*

If there's any chance of getting him, then you guys need to get him. Especially now that y'all have actual pieces in place (Dragic, Bease, etc.). I think that NO will match, but what about a sign and trade for Gortat? Davis isn't ready to play the 5 at the pro level and Marcin does not provide anything especially valuable to a young, exciting, but ultimately rebuilding Suns team. I think it's a win-win for both sides.


----------



## RollWithEm

*Re: Update: Eric Gordon to sign 4-yr/$58M MAX offer sheet from PHX*



Luke said:


> If there's any chance of getting him, then you guys need to get him. Especially now that y'all have actual pieces in place (Dragic, Bease, etc.). I think that NO will match, but what about a sign and trade for Gortat? Davis isn't ready to play the 5 at the pro level and Marcin does not provide anything especially valuable to a young, exciting, but ultimately rebuilding Suns team. I think it's a win-win for both sides.


I love the idea... if Austin Rivers can actually play at the NBA level. Maybe we save that one for the trade deadline.


----------



## Luke

*Re: Update: Eric Gordon to sign 4-yr/$58M MAX offer sheet from PHX*

From the NO perspective I agree. But apparently they believe in Rivers seeing as they drafted him in the top 10. They may know something that we haven't seen yet.


----------



## l0st1

Sorry but no thanks to sending gortat to Noh. If Gordon is serious about telling the hornets to not match then in no way should we be sending such a valuable player to.them when their hand is being forced. They can have warrick and a one of our newly acquired firsts if they'd like


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Update: Eric Gordon to sign 4-yr/$58M MAX offer sheet from PHX*

Yeah, Gorat won't be headed there.

They'll want Lopez, Marshall w/pick, maybe something from LAL trade.


----------



## RollWithEm

*Re: Update: Eric Gordon to sign 4-yr/$58M MAX offer sheet from PHX*

I'm pretty sure the Hornets just want Gordon. Sign-and-trade is not likely.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Update: Eric Gordon to sign 4-yr/$58M MAX offer sheet from PHX*

No kidding but they won't want him if he don't want them. 

We'll see. I was just saying the prospect of them doing S/T deal anyway.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Update: Eric Gordon to sign 4-yr/$58M MAX offer sheet from PHX*

He's taking it to the media

:clap:




> Paul didn't want to be in New Orleans any longer, either, and Gordon suggested if the Hornets match the Suns' offer and retain him, they'd be looking at a similar situation. The four-year offer from the Suns, a source said, includes a player option on the fourth year.
> 
> "Phoenix just showed a lot more interest, overall, and definitely in how they negotiated," Gordon said. "I don't know what New Orleans' plans are for me. There are no negotiations right now."
> 
> That the Hornets drafted Duke guard Austin Rivers with the 10th pick also makes Gordon question exactly what their plans are for him.
> 
> "They drafted another shooting guard, a combo guard like me, which tells me they have another plan," Gordon said.
> 
> The Suns' recent committments -- point guard Goran Dragic and small forward Michael Beasley -- are a better fit, Gordon suggested.
> 
> "Phoenix signed two other young guys that are very talented," he said. "They're already established and they're already going to get better."


http://espn.go.com/nba/story/_/id/8...uns-more-committed-future-new-orleans-hornets


----------



## Tooeasy

*Re: Update: Eric Gordon to sign 4-yr/$58M MAX offer sheet from PHX*

Eric is sounding more and more like a whiny little kid, at this point I dont give two shits what happens with him. The hornets showed him "love" by offering him a 50+ million dollar contract midseason even with him riding the pine from an injury. Obviously indy and houston werent willing to offer a max contract when they met with him the past week, but since the suns showed him the money hes gotten a raging semi. It was stated that the plan was to have rivers at the point in due time, hes just butthurt that the hornets went with someone they thought was bpa available at 10 and happens to play the same position (and actually wants to play for new orleans no less).


----------



## R-Star

*Re: Update: Eric Gordon to sign 4-yr/$58M MAX offer sheet from PHX*

Hes fine saying he doesn't want to be there, but if they still decide to keep him he better shut his ****ing mouth.


----------



## Tooeasy

*Re: Update: Eric Gordon to sign 4-yr/$58M MAX offer sheet from PHX*



R-Star said:


> Hes fine saying he doesn't want to be there, but if they still decide to keep him he better shut his ****ing mouth.


that im completely on board with. If this is him not just posturing but literally using it as an outlet to say he doesnt like the hornets, then im glad its out in the open. Still, they can match anything and therefore he better not be a pouty little dick duster if hes wearing a hornets jersey next year and still got his max contract.


----------



## R-Star

*Re: Update: Eric Gordon to sign 4-yr/$58M MAX offer sheet from PHX*



Tooeasy said:


> that im completely on board with. If this is him not just posturing but literally using it as an outlet to say he doesnt like the hornets, then im glad its out in the open. Still, they can match anything and therefore he better not be a pouty little dick duster if hes wearing a hornets jersey next year and still got his max contract.


Yep.


----------



## Maravilla

*Re: Update: Eric Gordon to sign 4-yr/$58M MAX offer sheet from PHX*

I dont understand why they would want him back anyways if he doesn't want to play for you, and has made it known that he doesn't want to play for you.. don't sign him. I know I won't feel sorry for someone who hears a rattlesnake's warning and picks the mother****er up to get bitten. Its their own damn fault lol.


New Orleans should just walk away or risk being like the Magic, only with a player who is not waffling back and forth. The guy doesn't want to be there. Don't be that psycho girlfriend.

btw that player option in the Suns contract is huge. It puts pressure on New Orleans way early in the deal if they do match it.


Its quite simple really.. If you want to be a successful organization, you get talented players who _want_ to be there.


----------



## NOHornets

*Re: Update: Eric Gordon to sign 4-yr/$58M MAX offer sheet from PHX*

To me, he's got it all wrong as far as how committed the Hornets are to him. I've never once heard the organization say he wasn't "going to be a big part of our future". Drafting Rivers gave them the ability to play the two of them at the same time in certain situations, if not have them both start eventually. I realize now he's just posturing, and the Hornets shouldn't just match that offer and make him sign. At least get a few decent players and a couple of picks for him and move on...


----------



## Tooeasy

*Re: Update: Eric Gordon to sign 4-yr/$58M MAX offer sheet from PHX*

he was the cornerstone of a major trade and therefore letting him walk for nothing could really be a waste of him as an asset. Just because the suns did some corny orange carpet rollout with a photoshopped cardboard cutout of him in a suns jersey and wowed him with his first ever max contract, doesnt mean he should feel slighted by the hornets as they were looking to go off market value. I would have NO problem with the Hornets matching him and if he pouted then ship his ass off next offseason or during the season pending his approval to the location, as that would garner the biggest return for him. 


chilltown said:


> I dont understand why they would want him back anyways if he doesn't want to play for you, and has made it known that he doesn't want to play for you.. don't sign him. I know I won't feel sorry for someone who hears a rattlesnake's warning and picks the mother****er up to get bitten. Its their own damn fault lol.
> 
> 
> New Orleans should just walk away or risk being like the Magic, only with a player who is not waffling back and forth. The guy doesn't want to be there. Don't be that psycho girlfriend.
> 
> btw that player option in the Suns contract is huge. It puts pressure on New Orleans way early in the deal if they do match it.
> 
> 
> Its quite simple really.. If you want to be a successful organization, you get talented players who _want_ to be there.


----------



## NOHornets

*Re: Update: Eric Gordon to sign 4-yr/$58M MAX offer sheet from PHX*



Tooeasy said:


> he was the cornerstone of a major trade and therefore letting him walk for nothing could really be a waste of him as an asset. Just because the suns did some corny orange carpet rollout with a photoshopped cardboard cutout of him in a suns jersey and wowed him with his first ever max contract, doesnt mean he should feel slighted by the hornets as they were looking to go off market value. I would have NO problem with the Hornets matching him and if he pouted then ship his ass off next offseason or during the season pending his approval to the location, as that would garner the biggest return for him.


Then the Hornets need to figure out if he's worth taking that risk. Otherwise, get some value for him in a sign-and-trade and start looking elsewhere.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Update: Eric Gordon to sign 4-yr/$58M MAX offer sheet from PHX*

You forgot his name outside on big screen or whatever saying cornerstone Eric Gordon and they announced his name, info walking into the court :razz:


----------



## Maravilla

*Re: Update: Eric Gordon to sign 4-yr/$58M MAX offer sheet from PHX*



Tooeasy said:


> he was the cornerstone of a major trade and therefore letting him walk for nothing could really be a waste of him as an asset. Just because the suns did some corny orange carpet rollout with a photoshopped cardboard cutout of him in a suns jersey and wowed him with his first ever max contract, doesnt mean he should feel slighted by the hornets as they were looking to go off market value. I would have NO problem with the Hornets matching him and if he pouted then ship his ass off next offseason or during the season pending his approval to the location, as that would garner the biggest return for him.


That whole thing is why it will end up being a sign n trade IMO. signing him to 'save face' by the owner only makes the organization as a whole look even more JV.


----------



## Tooeasy

*Re: Update: Eric Gordon to sign 4-yr/$58M MAX offer sheet from PHX*



chilltown said:


> That whole thing is why it will end up being a sign n trade IMO. signing him to 'save face' by the owner only makes the organization as a whole look even more JV.


Actually its even better than saving face, it shows Gordon that he doesnt have near the leverage he thinks in this situation. Matter of fact, if the hornets choose to match the contract, they can ship his ass to any team in the league EXCEPT the suns during the life of his contract... hows that for letting him know who wears the pants and tightens the belt in that relationship? Gordon would have to be on board with a s&t as well, and obviously he wouldnt want to watch the suns ship pieces that might compromise the team, hence the reason sign and trades really dont work that much with big name players. Im sure other teams could come up with much more enticing offers in the next few years than marshall and a late first rounder.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Update: Eric Gordon to sign 4-yr/$58M MAX offer sheet from PHX*

Actually, they have to wait a yr. 3 months only with his consent. Thems the rules for RFAs


----------



## Maravilla

*Re: Update: Eric Gordon to sign 4-yr/$58M MAX offer sheet from PHX*



Dissonance said:


> Actually, they have to wait a yr. 3 months only with his consent. Thems the rules for RFAs


Which is where the player option is HUGE. It basically puts pressure on the Hornets after one year where they have no leverage with other teams cause gordon can opt out. Its would be dwight howard all over again minus the waffling.

we will have to wait and see what happens. I just disagree on keeping a player who dogged it one year already because he doesnt want to play for that team.


----------



## Hyperion

*Re: Update: Eric Gordon to sign 4-yr/$58M MAX offer sheet from PHX*



Tooeasy said:


> Actually its even better than saving face, it shows Gordon that he doesnt have near the leverage he thinks in this situation. Matter of fact, if the hornets choose to match the contract, they can ship his ass to any team in the league EXCEPT the suns during the life of his contract... hows that for letting him know who wears the pants and tightens the belt in that relationship? Gordon would have to be on board with a s&t as well, and obviously he wouldnt want to watch the suns ship pieces that might compromise the team, hence the reason sign and trades really dont work that much with big name players. Im sure other teams could come up with much more enticing offers in the next few years than marshall and a late first rounder.


They COULD play hardball with him, but at what cost? Do you think ANY FA would go to NO after they see how they treat a player? This is the first move by management and this will set the tone for what type of franchise they're going to be.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Update: Eric Gordon to sign 4-yr/$58M MAX offer sheet from PHX*



> Fletcher Mackel ‏@FletcherMackel
> For those asking. NOLA and PHX can workout a deal. Gordon can sign with NOLA, not PHX on July 11th, then be traded from NOLA to PHX.
> 
> Fletcher Mackel ‏@FletcherMackel
> If Hornets match Gordon,can't wait for presser:Mickey/Monty/Dell plz explain how you'll win w "franchise cornerstone" begging to leave NOLA?
> 
> Fletcher Mackel ‏@FletcherMackel
> I can see NOLA agreeing to deal w/Gordon to sign him and trade him PHX for Kendall Marshall or Markeiff Morris and at least one 1st rd pick.


Fletcher Mackel

Part about the presser lol.


----------



## Maravilla

*Re: Update: Eric Gordon to sign 4-yr/$58M MAX offer sheet from PHX*



Dissonance said:


> Fletcher Mackel
> 
> Part about the presser lol.


hmm.... Lopez and the Lakers 2013 pick lol good day sir.

Nah but seriously, if they want Morris or Marshall, the pick that we give them should be the Lakers 2013. As of right now, this team must NOT give up any of our own picks. For anyone.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Update: Eric Gordon to sign 4-yr/$58M MAX offer sheet from PHX*

Yep. I'd ship out Marshall/LAL 2013 1 and if we have to Lopez. 


Bring in Bayless to back up Dragic and also play some 2 



Read from bottom up. More of the same. From USA BBALL stuff going on. Apparently, Demps and Williams are there too but he hasn't spoken to them since 1st haha. 


> Joe Gerrity ‏@GerrityJoe
> If you're wondering why I think Gordon is a goner it's because of the stuff he says. Listen to him and then tell me he'll be a Hornet nxt yr
> 
> 
> Joe Gerrity ‏@GerrityJoe
> 
> Gordon will NOT be happy if he's a Hornet next year. I can't make that clear enough. guy was straight up about it. He wants out.
> 
> 
> Joe Gerrity ‏@GerrityJoe
> Gordon said he has not talked to monty or dell since the first, feels disrespected. Clearly wants out.
> 
> 
> Joe Gerrity Joe Gerrity ‏@GerrityJoe
> At the end of an uncomfortable interview where he made it very clear he wants out, i told gordon that hornets fana love him. He smiled.
> Expand


----------



## Maravilla

*Re: Update: Eric Gordon to sign 4-yr/$58M MAX offer sheet from PHX*

yep.. I'm telling you it will be a S & T. 

Hell we will even throw in Warrick or childress to make the salaries even


----------



## 29380

*Re: Update: Eric Gordon to sign 4-yr/$58M MAX offer sheet from PHX*

It does not matter want he wants its going to take more than Marshall and the Laker first to get the Hornets not to match.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Update: Eric Gordon to sign 4-yr/$58M MAX offer sheet from PHX*



> "If (the Hornets) were interested, there wouldn't have been no tour, there wouldn't have been nothing," Gordon said. "There's been no negotiations. I was right there in Indiana. I haven't received no calls, to me personally, they've contacted my agent. As for now, I don't know what's going on. (If the Hornets match) as of right now, I'd be disappointed."
> 
> Is there anything the Hornets could do to change his mind?
> 
> "I don't think there is," Gordon said.
> ...
> Gordon repeatedly said he felt the Hornets should have stepped up with an offer better than the reported four-year, $50 million contract the club wanted to give him in late January.
> 
> "If you feel that I'm that caliber player," Gordon said, when asked if he felt disrespected. "You don't think I knew I was going to be an unrestricted free agent this summer? I knew that. I took it into account. I'm taking accountability for how I play. What do they mean as an organization? What do I mean to them?
> 
> "Obviously they're saying all that (about him being the cornerstone on which the franchise will rebuild) to scare everybody off. If I don't really hear that from them, and they haven't shown it, it wouldn't be like this right now."
> .....
> Gordon said he was surprised the Hornets drafted shooting guard Austin Rivers with the 10th overall selection, citing gaps throughout the Hornets roster, especially in the post.
> 
> "I was a little surprised; we have no center and no bigs," Gordon said. "You look at our roster right now, what do we have, one big? Jason Smith? Before Anthony Davis, we had no bigs.
> 
> "My thing is, if you're trying to be a good team, and you've got a young team, you've got to fill in spaces. I am the shooting guard. We've got plenty of point guards on our team right now."
> .....
> Gordon said he didn't feel as though the Hornets contract offer in January, when the team was still in NBA receivershipo, sufficiently represented his ability as a player.
> 
> "No; I didn't accept it because I didn't think that was the type of caliber player I was," Gordon said."


http://www.nola.com/hornets/index.ssf/2012/07/new_orleans_hornets_guard_eric_21.html#incart_river


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Update: Eric Gordon to sign 4-yr/$58M MAX offer sheet from PHX*



Knicks4life said:


> It does not matter want he wants its going to take more than Marshall and the Laker first to get the Hornets not to match.


Then they'll get an unhappy EG back. Suns aren't gonna force it. They'll sign a stop gap and go back into FA next yr.


----------



## R-Star

*Re: Update: Eric Gordon to sign 4-yr/$58M MAX offer sheet from PHX*



Knicks4life said:


> It does not matter want he wants its going to take more than Marshall and the Laker first to get the Hornets not to match.


Exactly. I'm pretty tired of these "They better take it OR ELSE!" quotes I hear all the time around here.


----------



## R-Star

*Re: Update: Eric Gordon to sign 4-yr/$58M MAX offer sheet from PHX*



Dissonance said:


> Then they'll get an unhappy EG back. Suns aren't gonna force it. They'll sign a stop gap and go back into FA next yr.


Then that's exactly what they'll get. Do you think Gordon will just quit playing and end his career if NO keeps him?


----------



## R-Star

*Re: Update: Eric Gordon to sign 4-yr/$58M MAX offer sheet from PHX*



Dissonance said:


> http://www.nola.com/hornets/index.ssf/2012/07/new_orleans_hornets_guard_eric_21.html#incart_river


I'm pretty disappointed with this talk. He sounds like a spoiled brat.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Update: Eric Gordon to sign 4-yr/$58M MAX offer sheet from PHX*



R-Star said:


> Then that's exactly what they'll get. Do you think Gordon will just quit playing and end his career if NO keeps him?


Oh, no, course not. But it's usualy not good for bball. Apparently, players seem to get to dictate everything. This is the first time I'm on the otherside of it. A player actually wants to come here lol. 

I wouldn't be surprised if they dealt him before his player option Suns put in yr 4 if they matched him.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Update: Eric Gordon to sign 4-yr/$58M MAX offer sheet from PHX*



R-Star said:


> I'm pretty disappointed with this talk. He sounds like a spoiled brat.


True. Doesn't look good. I think he's doing it purposely so it creates a firestorm enough to get em to not match. Wrong or not. Never heard about stuff like this from him before. Not that I followed him closely.


----------



## Hyperion

*Re: Update: Eric Gordon to sign 4-yr/$58M MAX offer sheet from PHX*



R-Star said:


> I'm pretty disappointed with this talk. He sounds like a spoiled brat.


Maybe they shouldn't have drafted his exact position and not talked contract with him on opening day. They literally are just threatening with matching anyone's offer. Why not offer something better? Why not come out the gates with an offer to scare everyone else away? It's because they don't want him. They just want Phoenix to panic and trade away Gortat (he's the only guy any team would want) I guess. It's not like Phoenix has a lot of trading pieces here.


----------



## R-Star

*Re: Update: Eric Gordon to sign 4-yr/$58M MAX offer sheet from PHX*



Hyperion said:


> Maybe they shouldn't have drafted his exact position and not talked contract with him on opening day. They literally are just threatening with matching anyone's offer. Why not offer something better? Why not come out the gates with an offer to scare everyone else away? It's because they don't want him. They just want Phoenix to panic and trade away Gortat (he's the only guy any team would want) I guess. It's not like Phoenix has a lot of trading pieces here.


They don't want him? That's funny, because on draft day they basically said "This is all great, but resigning our most important player is going to be the real prize" or something along those lines.

They don't want him? That's hilarious. You know, you've been on some depressing cry baby antics since Nash left.

You're officially on R-Stars suicide watch.


----------



## Hyperion

*Re: Update: Eric Gordon to sign 4-yr/$58M MAX offer sheet from PHX*

Wait until the 11th and we'll see.

As for the suicide thing, nah, I'm good. I went up into the mountains this weekend, got my camp on. Went into a lava formed cave almost a mile underground. Climbed a mountain, drank a liter of Jack's Therapy Juice, I'm good now. I'm at peace.


----------



## R-Star

*Re: Update: Eric Gordon to sign 4-yr/$58M MAX offer sheet from PHX*

I guess we will.


----------



## westflame202

*Re: Update: Eric Gordon to sign 4-yr/$58M MAX offer sheet from PHX*

Win-Win for the Suns. They ether get a dynamic scorer, in Gordon, or they get a high lottery pick in next year's draft. I think the Hornets will overpay if they match, but I think it's a good deal for PHX.


----------



## R-Star

*Re: Update: Eric Gordon to sign 4-yr/$58M MAX offer sheet from PHX*



westflame202 said:


> Win-Win for the Suns. They ether get a dynamic scorer, in Gordon, or they get a high lottery pick in next year's draft. I think the Hornets will overpay if they match, but I think it's a good deal for PHX.


What?

The Hornets overpay if they match, but its a good deal for Phoenix?


----------



## westflame202

*Re: Update: Eric Gordon to sign 4-yr/$58M MAX offer sheet from PHX*



R-Star said:


> What?
> 
> The Hornets overpay if they match, but its a good deal for Phoenix?


Yep. The Hornets will potentially have a mess on there hands if Gordon constantly requests to be traded. Also, the Hornets have a scoring/combo guard in Austin Rivers, so Eric Gordon's value diminishes if Rivers turns out to be decent.

In Phoenix, Gordon will play willingly without malcontent, possibly for the next decade. And the Suns need a high volume scoring wing to go along with their point guards.

It's similar to the value of Steve Nash. The 3-year 28 million is great for the Lakers, because they are in a position to win the next few years. But the same contract looks awful for a rebuilding Suns team.


----------



## NOHornets

*Re: Update: Eric Gordon to sign 4-yr/$58M MAX offer sheet from PHX*



Hyperion said:


> Maybe they shouldn't have drafted his exact position and not talked contract with him on opening day. They literally are just threatening with matching anyone's offer. *Why not offer something better? Why not come out the gates with an offer to scare everyone else away?* It's because they don't want him.


That's not how RFA works. And if they didn't want him, why did they give him a qualifying offer on the day of the draft?


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Update: Eric Gordon to sign 4-yr/$58M MAX offer sheet from PHX*

No sheet has been signed yet. No word on any S/T talk either. Gambo says it'll be signed later today.

Interesting comments from Demps though


http://www.nola.com/hornets/index.ssf/2012/07/new_orleans_hornets_general_ma_17.html




> I don’t want to comment on that right now," Demps said Wednesday. "When the time is appropriate I’ll make remarks on it. But today is not that time."
> 
> If Gordon signs the Suns' offer, the Hornets have up to three days to match it. Hornets Coach Monty Williams said Wednesday that Gordon is still in the team's plans despite his comments last week that he doesn't want to play for the Hornets because his heart is in Phoenix.
> 
> "I think Eric is just in a weird situation right now. I told you guys from Day 1 with him he's always talked about being here and all of this stuff has come out of the blue," Williams said.
> 
> "It's not a contradiction. I just think when you're going through free agency and you're talking about that kind of money certain things are said and felt. But I think when the dust settles we'll hear more of the truth of where he wants to be. At the same time, I'm not going to back off that stance, we want people that want to be here. If you don't want to be here, then we have to make some adjustments."


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Update: Eric Gordon signs 4-yr/$58M MAX offer sheet from PHX*



> OFFICIAL: Suns have signed restricted free agent Eric Gordon to an offer sheet, club announced today. Hornets have three days to match.



NBA Phoenix Suns ‏@PhoenixSuns


----------



## Hyperion

*Re: Update: Eric Gordon signs 4-yr/$58M MAX offer sheet from PHX*

time to hope


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Update: Eric Gordon signs 4-yr/$58M MAX offer sheet from PHX*

They'll match.


And we'll move on to OJ Mayo.


----------



## R-Star

*Re: Update: Eric Gordon signs 4-yr/$58M MAX offer sheet from PHX*



Dissonance said:


> They'll match.
> 
> 
> And we'll move on to OJ Mayo.


Yep.


----------



## RollWithEm

*Re: Update: Eric Gordon signs 4-yr/$58M MAX offer sheet from PHX*

OJ Mayo would be a huge addition for the Suns. Beasley might play the 4 for them.


----------



## l0st1

*Re: Update: Eric Gordon signs 4-yr/$58M MAX offer sheet from PHX*

I heard somewhere that the Suns put a No Trade Clause in our offer and the deal is frontloaded $16M a year for the first 2 or 3 years. I guess the Suns did this to scare the Hornets away. Babby's agent experience is coming through.

Not sure if it's a good thing to give a young injury prone max player a No Trade Clause. Aren't there only like 2 or 3 players that have that? I know Kobe and Duncan both have it.


----------



## TucsonClip

*Re: Update: Eric Gordon signs 4-yr/$58M MAX offer sheet from PHX*



l0st1 said:


> I heard somewhere that the Suns put a No Trade Clause in our offer and the deal is frontloaded $16M a year for the first 2 or 3 years. I guess the Suns did this to scare the Hornets away. Babby's agent experience is coming through.
> 
> Not sure if it's a good thing to give a young injury prone max player a No Trade Clause. Aren't there only like 2 or 3 players that have that? I know Kobe and Duncan both have it.


Both are actually impossible. Teams can only offer 10% signing bonuses to RFAs and Gordon isnt eligible for a no-trade clause.


----------



## Hyperion

*Re: Update: Eric Gordon signs 4-yr/$58M MAX offer sheet from PHX*

I just don't get this. If Gordon was "in their plans" why didn't they extend his contract?


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Update: Eric Gordon signs 4-yr/$58M MAX offer sheet from PHX*

Oh, they were. Just at cheaper value. They offered him a 50M deal around midseason. Or that's what he said.


----------



## RollWithEm

*Re: Update: Eric Gordon signs 4-yr/$58M MAX offer sheet from PHX*



Hyperion said:


> I just don't get this. If Gordon was "in their plans" why didn't they extend his contract?


The league owned the team. They authorized a 4-year extension offer instead of the 5 years Gordon wanted. He turned that offer down on January 26th.

http://aol.sportingnews.com/nba/sto...nets-eric-gordon-unable-to-agree-on-extension


----------



## l0st1

*Re: Update: Eric Gordon signs 4-yr/$58M MAX offer sheet from PHX*



TucsonClip said:


> Both are actually impossible. Teams can only offer 10% signing bonuses to RFAs and Gordon isnt eligible for a no-trade clause.




I wasn't sure about the rules behind the no-trade clause. Do you know what they are? I didn't really believe the No Trade Clause part considering, like I said, only a couple people in the NBA have it and those are mega-stars not fringe stars.

What are you referring to when you're talking about the signing bonus? Can they not frontload the deal with the majority of the contract? for example 4 years 58M could be 16, 16, 16, 10 or something along those lines? Like I said I'm not sure about the restrictions of the CBA this is just something I heard somewhere.


----------



## TucsonClip

*Re: Update: Eric Gordon signs 4-yr/$58M MAX offer sheet from PHX*



l0st1 said:


> I wasn't sure about the rules behind the no-trade clause. Do you know what they are? I didn't really believe the No Trade Clause part considering, like I said, only a couple people in the NBA have it and those are mega-stars not fringe stars.
> 
> What are you referring to when you're talking about the signing bonus? Can they not frontload the deal with the majority of the contract? for example 4 years 58M could be 16, 16, 16, 10 or something along those lines? Like I said I'm not sure about the restrictions of the CBA this is just something I heard somewhere.


No trade clauses can only be given out after being in the league 8 years and playing the last 4 with the same team.

As far as front loading a contract, they only way to do that is to offer a signing bonus, which Gordon in only eligible for at a 10% rate. You cant structure contracts in the NBA like the NFL. Gordon's max contract plus a 10% bonus wouldnt really change much, especially to the Hornets, who have tons of cap space.


----------



## l0st1

*Re: Update: Eric Gordon signs 4-yr/$58M MAX offer sheet from PHX*



TucsonClip said:


> No trade clauses can only be given out after being in the league 8 years and playing the last 4 with the same team.
> 
> As far as front loading a contract, they only way to do that is to offer a signing bonus, which Gordon in only eligible for at a 10% rate. You cant structure contracts in the NBA like the NFL. Gordon's max contract plus a 10% bonus wouldnt really change much, especially to the Hornets, who have tons of cap space.


Ok that's kind of what I originally had thought for the no trade clause.

Hhmm I thought in the NBA you could actually have contracts that scale down as they progress? Like Year 1: 10M, Year 2: 8M, Year 3: 6M


----------



## TucsonClip

*Re: Update: Eric Gordon signs 4-yr/$58M MAX offer sheet from PHX*



l0st1 said:


> Hhmm I thought in the NBA you could actually have contracts that scale down as they progress? Like Year 1: 10M, Year 2: 8M, Year 3: 6M


You can but you still need to adhere to the starting maximum salary rules based on years. Either way, a signing bonus isnt going to sway the Hornets from matching. The only thing a bonus does is give the player more money upfront, it doesnt actually add more money to the contract.


----------



## l0st1

*Re: Update: Eric Gordon signs 4-yr/$58M MAX offer sheet from PHX*



TucsonClip said:


> You can but you still need to adhere to the starting maximum salary rules based on years. Either way, a signing bonus isnt going to sway the Hornets from matching. The only thing a bonus does is give the player more money upfront, it doesnt actually add more money to the contract.


Ya I knew it didn't add money. Guess I never really looked into the actual specifics of Gordon's contract.


Either way, I knew we weren't going to get him. No reason for the Hornets to let him walk.


----------



## Dissonance

Hello Mayo. 




> Marc J. Spears ‏@SpearsNBAYahoo
> 
> NO to soon release statement saying they've matched Eric Gordon's Suns offer sheet. Gordon states commitment to Hornets and fan appreciation


----------



## Maravilla

Dissonance said:


> Hello Mayo.


Heard that.


Good luck to Eric Gordon. Probably for the better for the suns to get Mayo cheaper if it happens.


----------



## Dissonance

lol he sounds excited



> "There is always a business element to the NBA when dealing with contracts, but I never lost my appreciation for the New Orleans fans," Gordon said in a statement released by the team. "I look forward to giving my very best on the court this season to make our team successful."




Yep. I wouldn't be surprised if they negotiated already yesterday and it's done today with Mayo.


----------



## Maravilla

Guess they will pursue Courtney Lee as well. I liked Lee's game as a rookie w/ orlando but havent heard anything about him really. Guess he never furthered his game? If I remember right he is a solid defensive player... He shouldnt be too expensive though.


----------



## Dissonance

Yeah, just a role player. I think we need more potential than that. He'll obviously be a lot cheaper. No upside. We could use him as a back up though.


----------



## Maravilla

Dissonance said:


> Yeah, just a role player. I think we need more potential than that. He'll obviously be a lot cheaper. No upside. We could use him as a back up though.


Honestly if you gave me the opportunity I would take Lee as our main back up wing over Dudley lol. But oh well.

btw Anthony Randolph is STILL out there unrestricted. I want.


----------



## Dissonance

lol I'd have to think about that one. I haven't been able to stomach the team last 2 yrs so I don't know lol. 



Yeah, it's perplexing. Team has shown NO interest at all in AR. Thought they would over Beasley. He must have a worse rep than him. ATL/DEN were named most interested.


----------



## Dissonance

Bullet dodged.


----------



## Maravilla

Bullet dodged? Or is Gordon just being dogging it with NO?


----------



## Dissonance

Well, I'm sure they medical records or get him checked out.


----------

